# dépoussiérer la vitre d'un scanner Epson 4990



## cinto (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je possède depuis un certain temps un scanner Epson 4990 qui me donne entière satisfaction - je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de dépoussiérer la vitre du bas?
Est-il possible de la démonter?

Merci par avance - 

v.


----------



## christphe (10 Novembre 2008)

bonjour
j'ai le meme problème , l'intérieur de la vitre du scan est comme recouverte d'une couche de poussière et ça n'a pas l'air d'etre simple a démonter. On s'en rend compte scan allumé couvercle ouvert en plaçant son oeil au niveau du verre.
J'ai un scan 4870 photo qui est quasiment le meme, et qui n'a pas ce défaut. Le verre est impec. C'est donc un probleme specifique de ce scan


----------



## cinto (14 Novembre 2008)

christphe a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai le meme problème , l'intérieur de la vitre du scan est comme recouverte d'une couche de poussière et ça n'a pas l'air d'etre simple a démonter. On s'en rend compte scan allumé couvercle ouvert en plaçant son oeil au niveau du verre.
> J'ai un scan 4870 photo qui est quasiment le meme, et qui n'a pas ce défaut. Le verre est impec. C'est donc un probleme specifique de ce scan



ok - nous sommes 2 - 

j'ai fait une recherche sur un éventuel tutorial de démontage de cette vitre mais n'ai rien trouvé...

il y a t'il une solution - ou bien SAV?

v.


----------



## cinto (14 Novembre 2008)

cinto a dit:


> ok - nous sommes 2 -
> 
> j'ai fait une recherche sur un éventuel tutorial de démontage de cette vitre mais n'ai rien trouvé...
> 
> ...



finalement, j'ai trouvé ça

je ne suis pas sûr que l'environnement dans lequel le tutorial est réalisé soit "hors poussière" - 

à suivre,

v.


----------



## rabisse (14 Novembre 2008)

cinto a dit:


> finalement, j'ai trouvé ça
> 
> je ne suis pas sûr que l'environnement dans lequel le tutorial est réalisé soit "hors poussière" -
> 
> ...



Hè bèh, bon courage:mouais:


----------



## cinto (14 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Hè bèh, bon courage:mouais:



oui, ça m'a l'air bien compliqué - du coup ai acheté Silverfast AI + scan en mode Ice - ça semble faire l'affaire et évitera le démontage au burin...
pour les scans plus sérieux -> au labo.

v.


----------

